# shakes when cutting



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

when cutting how many shakes a day do you usually have? out of your 6 meals how many are shakes? do you think it matters how many


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Usually one at the most as when cutting I need whole foods. Cutting on 2200 cals and thats a struggle, hungry most of time


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Cutting at the moment and I only have 1 per day which is my post workout shake. Prefer to get my protein macros from whole foods rather than shakes, also keeps me fuller for longer.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

shakes have no part in a diet.


----------



## Bmdal (May 12, 2013)

usually 1-2 a day for me


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> shakes have no part in a diet.


This is absolute nonsense. Its a source of convenience.

Its not a complete food source, and there is no way people should rely on them but they do have a place. Especially if you are consuming 250g+ protein a day in terms of cost and time of prepping meat.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

OP i'm cutting at i'll use about 70g of whey a day which is 3 scoops.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

3-5 for me with soya milk to help with the sweet tooth


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

banzi said:


> shakes have no part in a diet.


bold statement! and pure crap aswel! shakes have a funditmental part in a diet. not many foods offer such high protein/low carb and fat as a shake! infact i could find a better before bed meal than no fat greek yogurt and 25g whey isolate!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

anyway sorry op... 2 50g shakes per day on my cut... i have 25g at 10am... then 50g with oats immediatly post workout and then the other 25g with no fat greek yogurt before bed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Aliking10 said:


> This is absolute nonsense. Its a source of convenience.
> 
> Its not a complete food source, and there is no way people should rely on them but they do have a place. Especially if you are consuming 250g+ protein a day in terms of cost and time of prepping meat.


I used to have shakes off season but never dieting, but now I NEVER have shakes, they are loaded with cheap garbage.

Whey Protein, LOL people paying big bucks for what is essentially waste.

I know a baker who used to buy 55lb bags of whey for around £2 back in the 70s.

Have some eggs and milk if you want a shake.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> shakes have no part in a diet.


Do you not use any at all?

I have a couple out of convenience, but in an ideal world i'd have actual food over a liquid meal.

Edit: Just read the above!


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have 2X50g shakes a day. 1 with oats for breakfast since I am not good with solids first thing and a second after training 30 min before a real meal.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Between 1 and 2. As above I try to eat as much solid food as possible but will make up my protein macro where necessary.

If you're currently dieting and don't already make protein fluff then you are missing out! Very filling!



> 200g mixed berries
> 
> 20g Caesin (fluffs better than concentrate)
> 
> ...


150-200 cals and the volume is insane. The more gum you use the denser the fluff. I like mine as a mousse and the above quantity comes out perfect.

Seriously good on your off day/low calorie days. Eat it last thing because it sits in your stomach for ages.


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

i find that when i have more shakes i might feel a bit hungry but i have energy when i replace them for food i get the 'shakes' and need to eat a bit of fruit or something?? is that blood sugar levels dropping maybe?


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

2 a day at the moment, struggling to eat whole foods running T5's.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> I used to have shakes off season but never dieting, but now I NEVER have shakes, they are loaded with cheap garbage.
> 
> Whey Protein, LOL people paying big bucks for what is essentially waste.
> 
> ...


I just got 5kg of whey for £50 from bespoke suppliements with their discount, if you think £50 is 'big bucks', you need a better job.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> I just got 5kg of whey for £50 from bespoke suppliements with their discount, if you think £50 is 'big bucks', you need a better job.


+1 lolololol

Just have some eggs and milk, because £ for protein gram, it's cheaper than using whey.

Not srs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have three a day whether I'm cutting or bulking


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> +1 lolololol
> 
> Just have some eggs and milk, because £ for protein gram, it's cheaper than using whey.
> 
> Not srs.


And it's not like whey is made from milk anyway..............


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

1 0r 2 per day.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

been on a tighter budget i get 80g of pro a day from shakes, i much prefer EVOO mixed with some whey than on my food personally so it makes that bit easier too.

if you say shakes have no place your just trying look special really...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

beckham7 said:


> when cutting how many shakes a day do you usually have? out of your 6 meals how many are shakes? do you think it matters how many


Why 6 meals? Does anybody really still believe that bs? Lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I have 50g isolate after training and then 25g whey along with Greek yogurt as a treat later in the day.


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

Roughly 3 scoops a day for me, but that is due to a basically vegetarian diet.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

2 usually for me as its my main protein source as I'm a cheap ass student.

I'll have one post workout and one as night time snack with branflakes. Every now and then I'll have one as a meal replacement if I'm struggling to hit my macros.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

banzi said:


> I used to have shakes off season but never dieting, but now I NEVER have shakes, they are loaded with cheap garbage.
> 
> Whey Protein, LOL people paying big bucks for what is essentially waste.
> 
> ...


Del boy has given me a negative comment for this , he says Im lying.

I have no idea why he thinks that.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why 6 meals? Does anybody really still believe that bs? Lol


Think of all the anabolic windows you mad man.

..... Does a cup of tea and a Jaffa cake count as one of my six meals?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> I just got 5kg of whey for £50 from bespoke suppliements with their discount, if you think £50 is 'big bucks', you need a better job.


Just keep chugging it down.

When it used to be less than £2 for a 55lb bag, yes its big bucks they are taking off you for what is essentially a by product.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Just keep chugging it down.
> 
> When it used to be less than £2 for a 55lb bag, yes its big bucks they are taking off you for what is essentially a by product.


I hear petrol used to be a third of the price a few years ago, so by your logic I should stop filling up my car?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

I make fluff with the protein powder since a normal shake doesnt keep me full enough.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

I use whey 2x per day offseason 1x per day contest prep.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> I hear petrol used to be a third of the price a few years ago, so by your logic I should stop filling up my car?


OK, Heres a test for you,stop taking your shakes for a month and change nothing else.

See how much different you look.

You will be surprised.

Shakes are the biggest scam in bodybuilding.

You do know why there is such an emphasis on very high protein diets don't you?

Its because protein is hard to eat in large quantities, but very easy to drink.

Hence the massive supplement industry.

You keep buying them if you believe they work.

I learned that if you eat a balanced diet you simply dont need them.

Useless fart powders.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> OK, Heres a test for you,stop taking your shakes for a month and change nothing else.
> 
> See how much different you look.
> 
> ...


What can't you fathom about the fact they do have a place?

It's not a nutritionally balanced meal but a supplement. An add on to the diet, it supplements what we eat.

Arguably people may change how they look if they don't take protein shakes, that may be because some individuals have a minor intolerance to whey especially concentrate. Though even this could be rectified by using an isolate etc. However, I think they may see a bigger difference if individuals who rely on them to meet macros stopped taking them and not hitting targets.

It's a cheap and convenient protein source. I'm sure in an ideal world we would all smash down chicken 5/6 times a day, or a massive steak, however many individuals don't have the time or the funds to do so.

I don't buy into the whole casien, hydro whey but I think they your standard whey protein has a place.

Seriously just think you're looking for bites.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

At the moment i use around 4 a day on week days purly for the conveniance i work out of a van so im on the go most of the day and find it hard to stop and eat a wholefoods meal.

but some people really dont have a clue like the guy above it may be a by product but its bio availabilty is just as good as whole foods and as for the price its called inflation it may have been £2 a big in 1970 but a house was also £13000 back then stupid statment that.

And for me personally i dont see the what the difference is if i cooked or drank my morning meal of - 200ml egg whites, 30g of oats and 2 scoops of whey


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> been on a tighter budget i get 80g of pro a day from shakes, i much prefer EVOO mixed with some whey than on my food personally so it makes that bit easier too.
> 
> if you say shakes have no place your just trying look special really...





buchman said:


> Roughly 3 scoops a day for me, but that is due to a basically vegetarian diet.





Del Boy 01 said:


> 2 usually for me as its my main protein source as I'm a cheap ass student.
> 
> I'll have one post workout and one as night time snack with branflakes. Every now and then I'll have one as a meal replacement if I'm struggling to hit my macros.


All these illustrate my point. It's about convenience, cost and hitting macros.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> All these illustrate my point. It's about convenience, cost and hitting macros.


shame they're full of cheap garbage


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> OK, Heres a test for you,stop taking your shakes for a month and change nothing else.
> 
> See how much different you look.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by work?? All they do is provide you with protein? Studies have shown that the ideal protein consumption for a natty is around 0.8g/lb, some people get that with food, some people use a couple whey shakes as it's easily consumable and cheaper than eating other sources of protein


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> shame they're full of cheap garbage


I'm hoping that's sarcasm and you haven't undone my whole point..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> shame they're full of cheap garbage


Whey protein ingredients



I suggest you all go and take a look at the ingredients of your current shake mix


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> I'm hoping that's sarcasm and you haven't undone my whole point..


It was a little dig at the fool who thought that it was


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

banzi said:


> Whey protein ingredients
> 
> View attachment 152065
> 
> ...


Strawberries & Cream

Whey Protein Concentrate 82%,Flavouring, Colour (Beetroot Red), Sweetener (Sucralose), Instantising Agent (Soy Lecithin) (<1.5%).

all that garbage zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

banzi said:


> Whey protein ingredients
> 
> View attachment 152065
> 
> ...


That's a random protein. Why not pick something that the majority of use. For instance TPW, GN, etc.

Not some blend you've found to illustrate your point.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Aliking10 said:


> That's a random protein. Why not pick something that the majority of use. For instance TPW, GN, etc.
> 
> Not some blend you've found to illustrate your point.





> Myofusion elite
> 
> Ingredients: Myofusion Elite Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Milk Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Isolate, Micellar Casein), Amino Blend (Taurine, Glycine, L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine, L-Valine), Cocoa Powder (Dutch process), Creamer (Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Glucose Polymer, Sodium Caseinate, Dipotassium Phosphate, Polysorbate 60, Monoglyceride), Gum Blend (Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan), Natural and Artificial Flavors, Sodium Chloride, Lecithin, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose.


as opposed to eggs and milk, which contains.......eggs and milk.

and heres GN 80 whey


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Strawberries & Cream
> 
> Whey Protein Concentrate 82%,Flavouring, Colour (Beetroot Red), Sweetener (Sucralose), Instantising Agent (Soy Lecithin) (<1.5%).
> 
> all that garbage zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


So let's see your physique so we can truly understand the possibilities that could have been if I didnt just drink that damn protein shake


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

banzi said:


> as opposed to eggs and milk, which contains.......eggs and milk.
> 
> and heres GN 80 whey
> 
> View attachment 152069


Thats not the gn 80 anyway so your just finding products that suit your argument


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

TPW WPC 80


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

BBW WPC 80


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

kf_ukbff said:


> So let's see your physique so we can truly understand the possibilities that could have been if I didnt just drink that damn protein shake


What the fvck are you on about?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> What the fvck are you on about?


Think he wants to see the other guys physique, just a mix up.

He's already says he 'uses'.


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

I possibly quoted the wrong person! Meant to quote the guy who was slating shakes.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

kf_ukbff said:


> I possibly quoted the wrong person! Meant to quote the guy who was slating shakes.


Fair enough. It confused me


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> Fair enough. It confused me


Sorry dude!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> as opposed to eggs and milk, which contains.......eggs and milk.
> 
> and heres GN 80 whey
> 
> View attachment 152069


DO you know what any of these ingredients actually are or are you assuming they are chemical?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> bold statement! and pure crap aswel! shakes have a funditmental part in a diet. not many foods offer such high protein/low carb and fat as a shake! infact i could find a better before bed meal than no fat greek yogurt and 25g whey isolate!


Tub of quark?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shakes or no shakes who gives a f**k?I love em,cheap and covenient


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Thats not the gn 80 anyway so your just finding products that suit your argument


Try and find me one with less additives than eggs and milk please.

The protein industry is raking in millions every year, its huge business and a massive profit margin at that.

I couldnt care less really, you guys keep throwing money at it.

Seriously, do you believe you look that much better just taking whey protein?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Try and find me one with less additives than eggs and milk please.
> 
> The protein industry is raking in millions every year, its huge business and a massive profit margin at that.
> 
> ...


So you obviously look great,pic?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

banzi said:


> Try and find me one with less additives than eggs and milk please.
> 
> The protein industry is raking in millions every year, its huge business and a massive profit margin at that.
> 
> ...


Thats not the point mate no one said they had less adatives than milk and eggs you just threw some random rubbish around and then backed it up by cherry picking a few labels to say how crap whey protein was and in the end you couldnt even pick the right labels to back your argument up.

as has all ready been posted there a plenty of good tasting good quality wpc80s out there.

Yes you are right the named brand proteins and supplement companies are as a rule of thumb full of advertising bs which is why most people on here use bulk suppliers which provide quality products without the need for marketing bs.

But the advantages of a high protein diet for building and maintaining muscle mass are very well documented and for most people who have to work for a living for convenience shakes are brilliant.

your argument is flawed and you sire are just a plain tool

PS i think i look that much better because the shakes help me nail my macros and protein intake everyday and £ for £ better value than food for some people GO AWAY READ AND COME BACK WHEN YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

1 or 2 scoops post workout


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Thats not the point mate no one said they had less adatives than milk and eggs you just threw some random rubbish around and then backed it up by cherry picking a few labels to say how crap whey protein was and in the end you couldnt even pick the right labels to back your argument up.
> 
> as has all ready been posted there a plenty of good tasting good quality wpc80s out there.
> 
> ...


Hey, i used to believe all the stories the supplement companies spouted, we all live and learn.

I dont use them and dont look any worse as a result.

If fact since i stopped using them and ate real food I look considerably better.

I dont want to argue about it, Im just posting my opinions about my experiences, I cant believe people give bad reputation comments on someones opinion. 

What a laugh.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

banzi said:


> Hey, i used to believe all the stories the supplement companies spouted, we all live and learn.
> 
> I dont use them and dont look any worse as a result.
> 
> ...


I never gave you a bad rep?

im all for a good discussion but it just seems that you think everyone buys all the expensive brands because of what we read in MD and flex.

Most people on here are more informed than that and buy quality products and whey protein be it concentrate or isolate has its place in a good diet what part it plays is up to the individule


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> I never gave you a bad rep?
> 
> im all for a good discussion but it just seems that you think everyone buys all the expensive brands because of what we read in MD and flex.
> 
> Most people on here are more informed than that and buy quality products and whey protein be it concentrate or isolate has its place in a good diet what part it plays is up to the individule


I never said you did, I have had 2 in this thread?? *(edit three now)*

It is up to the individual, if they want to buy it then buy it.

Its just I find that people get swept along into believing they are essential to make gains.

I see all the guys at the gym counter all buying their shakes after a half assed workout, some of them even dieting.

Even this forum is linked to supplement sales, its big business to promote it.

Saying dont buy supplements is tantamount to blasphemy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Hey, i used to believe all the stories the supplement companies spouted, we all live and learn.
> 
> I dont use them and dont look any worse as a result.
> 
> ...


Self praise is feint praise.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Self praise is feint praise.


I remember how I used to look and I look better than that now.

Its not praise, its just a fact.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> I remember how I used to look and I look better than that now.
> 
> Its not praise, its just a fact.


No its not mate, you're making big claims and not backing them up with evidence, either scientific (viz powders) or anecdotal, (pictures) you just look like someone trolling to be honest.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

are they better with water on a cut?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> are they better with water on a cut?


I have mine with unsweetened almond milk. The calories are negligible, keeps my calcium intake up, but most of all keeps the shakes tasting decent.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> are they better with water on a cut?


Yes as it will give you less calories.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Yes as it will give you less calories.


Almond milk. 65 calories for 500ml and still keeps my shake tasting as good as with semi skimmed milk.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Water 0 cals.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I have one with me to drink during the day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No its not mate, you're making big claims and not backing them up with evidence, either scientific (viz powders) or anecdotal, (pictures) you just look like someone trolling to be honest.


Would a photo of me in shape at 215lbs at 5'10 at almost 49 years old do?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Would a photo of me in shape at 215lbs at 5'10 at almost 49 years old do?


Would need two pictures fella. One before, one after - that was your claim.

If your shy, I just posted one in the currentpictures thread, you next?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Would need two pictures fella. One before, one after - that was your claim.
> 
> If your shy, *I just posted one in the currentpictures thread, you next*?


Heres a photo just like the one you posted.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Nah thats way darker mate. So back to the point - you say you improved without using shakes but wont (cant) back it up


Seriously, are they your pictures?

What is it meant to show?

Are you trying to get into catalogue modelling, you have the distant stare off to a tee, you just need to point in the direction you are looking and the jobs yours.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Seriously, are they your pictures?
> 
> What is it meant to show?
> 
> Are you trying to get into catalogue modelling, you have the distant stare off to a tee, you just need to point in the direction you are looking and the jobs yours.


Was checking the forum upload wasnt broken. Are we going to go round in circles all night?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Was checking the forum upload wasnt broken. Are we going to go round in circles all night?


Heres two photos of me from last year, one I was drinking two shakes a day, the other none.

Granted, it wasnt the only thing i did different but drinking two shakes a day wouldnt have cut it.



Now, lets see how you look drinking shakes.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Heres two photos of me from last year, one I was drinking two shakes a day, the other none.
> 
> Granted, it wasnt the only thing i did different but drinking two shakes a day wouldnt have cut it.
> 
> ...


Looks good - which is which?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Looks good - which is which?


 

Very good.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

saxondale said:


> Looks good - which is which?


you look good there mate so what do have post wrk out or even first thing in morning!!


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Lower your dosage of Clen.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> you look good there mate so what do have post wrk out or even first thing in morning!!


Nothing for two hours post workout, just my meal later.

Morning 4 scrambled eggs.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

rakim said:


> Lower your dosage of Clen.


Very subtle, had to think for a minute.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

To be fair at your level of prep, a shake isnt going to make a noticable difference in isolation, youve obviously got the diet nailed, I made the same comment on another thread earlier today.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> To be fair at your level of prep, a shake isnt going to make a noticable difference in isolation, youve obviously got the diet nailed, I made the same comment on another thread earlier today.


Shakes always used to make me feel bloated and ****ty, like I had drunk pancake batter.

MetRx used to solidify if you left it in the fridge. :confused1:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

banzi said:


> Nothing for two hours post workout, just my meal later.
> 
> Morning 4 scrambled eggs.


i got bloke in my gym says similar to you and he sponsered by reflex i asked him other day why when he diets always looks so lean and really dry he said very little dairy no shakes!!

tbh i agree with you i don have lot shakes only one p/w/o but i mix my whey in things like cottage cheese and quark so on!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> i got bloke in my gym says similar to you and he sponsered by reflex i asked him other day why when he diets always looks so lean and really dry he said very little dairy no shakes!!
> 
> tbh i agree with you i don have lot shakes only one p/w/o but i mix my whey in things like cottage cheese and quark so on!!


I know a guy who competes at National level who is sponsored by a supplement company and posts all over his FB that he uses them all, he does, but only off season, pre-contest the shakes stop.

Ironic really that the only photos the company uses of him are the ones when he isnt using their products.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Shakes always used to make me feel bloated and ****ty, like I had drunk pancake batter.
> 
> MetRx used to solidify if you left it in the fridge. :confused1:


I dont think I mix mine right, too watery.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you the best of friends now?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont think I mix mine right, too watery.


add two eggs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you the best of friends now?


Never been any different, its only forum banter.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> Never been any different, its only forum banter.


Never thought other wise, take it you dont want my supper then

View attachment 152137


Mmh. Rhubarb and custard


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

banzi said:


> I know a guy who competes at National level who is sponsored by a supplement company and posts all over his FB that he uses them all, he does, but only off season, pre-contest the shakes stop.
> 
> Ironic really that the only photos the company uses of him are the ones when he isnt using their products.


iam interested in what you saying mate do you mind posting up your daily diet!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

AHH bless. You are all friends now. How nice.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TAFFY said:


> iam interested in what you saying mate do you mind posting up your daily diet!!


Currently just been cutting a bit, going away next week

Weekend I eat anything I like but keep around maintenance cals.

Monday-Friday the same every day

Get up at 0530

Breakfast at 0830 4 eggs

12.30 400gms chicken

16.00 300gms steak

20.00 chicken or steak (same weight)

two or three tea spoons of peanut butter.

Off season I just add in carbs with my meals (potatoes/Rice/Pasta Oatmeal)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> AHH bless. You are all friends now. How nice.


What aboug you andy, do you have a before and after picture (preferably with more 'before' than the example above)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

have a look in my profile. That is my after pic LOL.


----------

